# I'm working for Bettsson company - do you want for free tips from our best customers?



## Betting CS Agent (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm working in betting buisness since 2015 year. I'm a Customer Support/RISK department agent in Betsson company in Poland. If you have questions about my job, how we work, about our responsibilities, how to find a job in betting industry etc, you can ask me here.

I'm creating this thread, cause I think that this topic is very interesting for all betting players.

Of course I'm also playing bets, but I'm only playing tips by our the best customers - #copypaste. I'm not a trader, I'm not creating tips on my own, but I'm earning a lot of money, cause I have access for all player bets every day and I see which players are succsesfull.

If somebody wants I can also send tickets or tips from our best players via email, of course for free. I'm not a scammer who is taking money for it. You can ask me here, or if you prefer, you can contact withe me for example via mail - my email is betting.helpdesk@gmail.com

I can also help the players who have problems with scammer sportsbook companies which don't want to withdraw funds 

Feel free, I will answer for all your questions also here.


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 17, 2017)

Interesting, I wonder how much the best players make monthly?


----------



## Betting CS Agent (Jan 17, 2017)

It dependes. If somebody is winning every month by our mistakes in odds we put limits to his account. But they are also players who are using "surebet" strategy. In this situatin is very dificult to say how much they earn, cause they are playing the same bet also in other betting company. But by my calculation our the best customers are earning around 2000 Euro per month. Sometimes more, sometimes less, but average is 2000.


----------



## JuliaBK (Jan 29, 2017)

What is the limit?


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Feb 5, 2017)

Limits, please?


----------

